# [solved] Kontakt Output Routing: Can't Pick Physical Outs Beyond 1/2



## dadadave (Jul 16, 2020)

I'm currently building an orchestral template and want to use Kontakt outputs to route various mic positions. However, when I create additional stereo outputs beyond the first, when I try to assign them "physical outs", the choices are limited to Kt . st. 1(1) and st. 1(2), a bunch of auxes and then a bunch of "Kt. unnassigned (1-53)", the first couple of which being the same as the aux channels are already routed to.

What am I missing? It's Kontakt 6, so there's no alternative versions in my plugin list that offer an alternative number of outputs (in VE Pro the vsti is listed as kontakt stereo -> stereo).


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Those auxes are just old names from before you added a new output - not the actual aux outputs. If you choose Kt. aux 1 [1] and [2], it will use outputs 3 and 4 of the plugin. Just think of that list of outputs as if there are no names and things are starting from output 1 at the top to output 64 at the bottom.

It's simpler to use the + button to add plugin outputs in batch.


----------



## dadadave (Jul 30, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> Those auxes are just old names from before you added a new output - not the actual aux outputs. If you choose Kt. aux 1 [1] and [2], it will use outputs 3 and 4 of the plugin. Just think of that list of outputs as if there are no names and things are starting from output 1 at the top to output 64 at the bottom.
> 
> It's simpler to use the + button to add plugin outputs in batch.



Thank you, yes, that works, I forgot to mark this as solved when I figured it out.


----------

